# مجموعة فرش و خطوط و فلاتر للفوتوشوب



## Dido0o0o0o0o (12 يناير 2009)

_*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد امين 
*_




_النهاردة اشتريت Dvd مليان فلاتر و خطوط و اضافات كتير للفتوشوب اختارت منهم مجموعة فرش   و خطوط و فلاتر اتمنى انها تعجبكم _

*حجم الملف 15 ميجا و هو ملف مضغوط يوجد بداخله 3 ملفات واحد خاص بالفرش و التانى بالخطوط و الثالث بالفلاتر *










​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

وجااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميييييييييييل

ميرسي يا باشا تعيش و تجبلنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا ديدو


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2009)

*جاري التحميل يا ديدو *
*ميرسي علي تعبك ومجهودك الرائع *
*مدلعنا انت هههههههههه*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وجااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميييييييييييل
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا تعيش و تجبلنا​



انتى تؤمرى يا فراشة يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا يا ديدو
> 
> 
> وجاري التحميل​*



العفو يا مايكل و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جاري التحميل يا ديدو *
> *ميرسي علي تعبك ومجهودك الرائع *
> *مدلعنا انت هههههههههه*​



*ربنا يقدرنى و اقدر اعمل اى حاجة تسعدكم 

ميرسى يا ميرو على ردك*​


----------

